# "Peace in our time": Nuclear agreement with Iran?



## Little-Acorn (Nov 23, 2013)

This would be a great thing... if we could put any faith in it.

On par with England reaching a peace agreement with Hitler in 1938.

But... remember how that one actually turned out?

One difference: Hitler didn't have nukes.

I'm not hearing the least skepticism on the news as I type this.

I expect that to change VERY soon.

When I hear the following:

U.S. and other countries have sent inspecttors into every plant associated with Iran's nuclear effot, and all of them report that they witnessed Iran's nuclear processing plants being shut down, the machinery removed, and ALL of Iran's nuclear capability being reduced to the levels demanded by the major world powers. Iran is now fully in compliance with the major powers' requirements.

Furthermore, Iran has fully agreed that the inspectors will stay in place, with complete ability to videotape, film, capture, and othewise record and broadcast everything going on in ALL plants at any time they want, with no interference. 

When I hear that on all major news channels, THEN it will be "news".

Until then, it's just the "civilized" world falling for another middle Eastern lie. Harldy news at all.

--------------------------------------------------

Iran, six world powers clinch breakthrough nuclear deal

Iran, six world powers clinch breakthrough nuclear deal

By Parisa Hafezi and Justyna Pawlak12 minutes ago

GENEVA (Reuters) - Iran and six world powers reached a breakthrough agreement early on Sunday to curb Tehran's nuclear program in exchange for limited sanctions relief, in a first step towards resolving a dangerous decade-old standoff.

The deal between the Islamic state and the United States, France, Germany, Britain, China and Russia was nailed down after more than four days of negotiations.

"We have reached an agreement," Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif announced on his Twitter feed. French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius also confirmed the deal.

Iran will get access to $4.2 billion in foreign exchange as part of the accord, a Western diplomat said. No other details of the agreement were immediately available.

U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry and foreign ministers of the five other world powers joined the negotiations with Iran early on Saturday as the two sides appeared to be edging closer to a long-sought preliminary agreement.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 23, 2013)

Iran and 6 world powers reach a deal to halt Iran's nuclear program for six months in exchange for relief of crippling sanctions. President to speak at 10:35 PM EST



> A deal between six world powers and Iran has been struck, Fox News confirms.
> 
> Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said, `'Yes, we have a deal," as he walked past reporters crowding the hotel lobby where marathon negotiations had taken place over the past five days.
> 
> Asked if there was a deal, French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said `'Yes" and gave a thumbs up sign.



Deal reached on Iranian nuclear program | Fox News


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's the good news.  Obama and his people are behind this deal.  You know...the same people who brought you Healthcare.gov.  


I mean, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 23, 2013)

Bad news for Israel. This might be a foreign policy disaster in the making. Israel has protested this deal from the start, to be ignored by it's key ally, the US, and 5 other nations.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, I'd expect to see liberals cheering this deal, but I guess Obamacare's taken it's toll. Not even a nuke deal with Iran can save the Democrats now.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 23, 2013)

Good.

We don't need anymore war and nation building....Oh'yess we can with you people as long as we don't use DRONES.

Hundreds of thousands of dead people and trillions in treasure is the otherside of the coin. Thank god we have Barack Obama fighting for a deal!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 23, 2013)

Devil's in the details folks. I suggest you wait until the details are revealed.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll wait till they release the framework of the deal to comment on it


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 23, 2013)

valerie jerret, obama, kerry...what could go wrong


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2013)

Apparently some kind of a deal has been reached on Iran's nuclear program haven't heard any details yet.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 23, 2013)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-dvy2y4vnN...AZk/PH65Xbgi3dA/s1600/Neville+Chamberlain.jpg


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 23, 2013)

After hearing obama and others.  This is going to be a tremendous disaster.   obama put everything on the line hoping Iran isn't lying.  He was so anxious to take credit that he's totally dismissed the Iranian penchant for saying anything to get what they want.  Meanwhile the sanctions are gone and we give them 9 billion dollars.   

Remember this day.  It will go down in history the same way the Munich Agreement did.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Nov 23, 2013)

Now I am starting to hear a little bit of skepticism on the "news" channels. 

As Candy Crowley on CNN just said, this agreement isn't worth the paper it's printed on unless Iran actually starts dismantling its centrifuges and other machinery.

I would add that they must do that... AND allow inspectors from the major countries involved, free access to ALL areas of Iran where such research and development can be done, for YEARS.

If Iran actually does that (not just promises to do that), then it will the first indication that they are actually serious about reducing their capability to develop a nuclear bomb.

OTOH, if Iran does NOT do that, then that tells us all we need to know about how "serioous" they are: namely, they aren't serious about it at all.

So far we have no reason to believe they will keep their word.

I hope subsequent events over the next months and years, changes that.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Devil's in the details folks. I suggest you wait until the details are revealed.



Agreed it would be nice if this turns out to be a truly good deal but Iran has played both Republican and Democratic administrations and the world as a whole for suckers more than once.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

BBC News - Iran nuclear: Geneva talks 'reach deal'

Iran and the international community have reached an agreement that'll avert a useless war and allow Iran to flourish as part of the international community.
I fully expect Israel to poo poo the deal and call for bombing, maiming and murder but their blood lust had been restricted by this.

Any war would have cost thousands of lives, including American troops, and taken the middle east to a state of absolute chaos.
The world leaders concerned, including Obama, have just saved a lot of American lives and saved you a fat pile of cash in the deal.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 23, 2013)

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w305/mcgeedigital/Obama/Obama_Chamberlain.jpg


----------



## Antares (Nov 23, 2013)

Israel will take these sites out.
They have to.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 23, 2013)

The inspectors will be able to review video tapes of the facilities.  They can't go there but will be able to view tapes every day.

This is going to be a disaster of monumetal proportions.  World shaking proportions.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2013)

It will be interesting to see what happens at the end of the six months.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> Here's the good news.  Obama and his people are behind this deal.  You know...the same people who brought you Healthcare.gov.
> 
> 
> I mean, what could possibly go wrong?



A lot of American soldiers won't need haelthcare now as they won't have been injured in pointless battles, only to be told, Iran didn't have WMD and it was all a big mistake.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

Antares said:


> Israel will take these sites out.
> They have to.



If Israel starts a war now this has been signed, Israel will be shown as the blood lust nation it really is.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's in the details folks. I suggest you wait until the details are revealed.
> ...



Perhaps you can tell me how Iran sunk the USS liberty and got paid to do so.
Sorry, that was Israel playing you as suckers.


----------



## Antares (Nov 23, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Israel will take these sites out.
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 23, 2013)

Indofred said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



What the hell does that have to do with this deal and the fact that over the years Iran has acted like they were agreeable to deals only to go back on them?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 23, 2013)

The only hope the middle east has now is the alliance between Israel and Saudi Arabia.  The Sauds just bought two nuclear bombs from Pakistan.  It looks like those will be used before too long.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 23, 2013)

It won't take six months.  Iran is closer to building bombs than it ever was or they would never have agreed to this.  This is the infusion of cash they were waiting for.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 23, 2013)

When do the Republicans in Congress get to see this written "deal" between 6 powers and Iran?

Or will they have to read tomorrow morning's The Daily Mail, London Times, etc. to find anything out?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 23, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Israel will take these sites out.
> ...



I hope I get to hold  a scepter of judgement for that statement


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> When do the Republicans in Congress get to see this written "deal" between 6 powers and Iran?
> 
> Or will they have to read tomorrow morning's The Daily Mail, London Times, etc. to find anything out?



It will rammed through the Senate on a 50 vote majority after Reid strips the filibuster from all remaining legislation.
Let's face it: if the Iranians agreed to it, it's a suckers deal.  With Obama&Co negotiating it, you know it.  These are the same people who got played by Assad.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 23, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



2 pathological liars making a deal...I feel safer already


----------



## Little-Acorn (Nov 23, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you can tell me how Iran sunk the USS liberty and got paid to do so.
> ...



Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 23, 2013)

Blessed are the peacemakers!


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 23, 2013)

Trust the Iranians?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 23, 2013)

Indofred said:


> BBC News - Iran nuclear: Geneva talks 'reach deal'
> 
> Iran and the international community have reached an agreement that'll avert a useless war and allow Iran to flourish as part of the international community.
> I fully expect Israel to poo poo the deal and call for bombing, maiming and murder but their blood lust had been restricted by this.
> ...



How is it excellent news if you haven't even see the deal?


----------



## Little-Acorn (Nov 23, 2013)

I've listed what I believe is necessary to make this agreement worth looking at.

Iran dismantling its research and production machinery for fuel and nuclear weapons, and free access by inspectors to ALL areas of the country, and all buildings, where such developments or production can be done, for years.

Does anygbody disagree, that those things are necessary?

Has there been any word that anything like that is even being discussed, much less agreed to?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 23, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Iran nuclear: Geneva talks 'reach deal'
> ...



They have to like it before they see what's in it.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The only hope the middle east has now is the alliance between Israel and Saudi Arabia.  The Sauds just bought two nuclear bombs from Pakistan.  It looks like those will be used before too long.



Excellent. From bombing nuclear facilities to starting a nuclear war.
The stupidity of these suggestions is amazing.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 23, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> I've listed what I believe is necessary to make this agreement worth looking at.
> 
> Iran dismantling its research and production machinery for fuel and nuclear weapons, and free access by inspectors to ALL areas of the country, and all buildings, where such developments or production can be done, for years.
> 
> ...



Why should Iran not be allowed to produce nuclear energy?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 23, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The only hope the middle east has now is the alliance between Israel and Saudi Arabia.  The Sauds just bought two nuclear bombs from Pakistan.  It looks like those will be used before too long.
> ...



What I find really sad is the fact that as long as we don't use a DRONE to do it = a'ok.

It is ok with them that we flatten cities with airplanes and cruise missiles
It is ok that we spend trillions of our treasure
It is ok that we probably lose 5 or 10 thousand more troops as iran is far bigger power then Iraq. Not to get into the fact arms, legs and other body parts are removed from our men.
It is ok that we cluster bomb
It is ok to nation build

Heaven forbid that we use a drone as we're doing so as all hell will break lose. See the point I am making?


----------



## Davocrat (Nov 23, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> This would be a great thing... if we could put any faith in it.
> 
> On par with England reaching a peace agreement with Hitler in 1938.
> 
> ...



Godwin in our time.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

tyroneweaver said:


> 2 pathological liars making a deal...I feel safer already



Safe from what?
America is under no threat from Iran.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Let me get this right.
You propose war with a country that has no hope of attacking you because it simply doesn't have the equipment to do so, even if it had the will.

Why would you want to?


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

Posts on this thread show exactly who the aggressors are and none of these posts are coming from Iran.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 23, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Posts on this thread show exactly who the aggressors are and none of these posts are coming from Iran.



so does this mean I get to fill my pickup for less than a hundred dollars


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 23, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > When do the Republicans in Congress get to see this written "deal" between 6 powers and Iran?
> ...


With no filibuster the onus is directly on the Democrats to stick up for the American people, and if they don't it will be perilous to their future election. The American people are already mad about redistribution of wealth and conniving crooks running the voting places to ensure Democrat victories, welcoming noncitizens, hostile aliens, and ensuring anyone who shows up can vote, with no way of knowing when they vote 30 times apiece, except in Texas, where you have to show your driver's license in order to vote.

I hope the Democrats do right by America. They just seem so hostile to the Bill of Rights, the Founders, and the Constitution lately, and also I'm appalled at the covetousness and greed expressed toward people who worked hard all their lives and saved for their retirement and an inheritance for loved ones when they die. Vulchering on other people's assets was not anticipated as a right by the founders. That started the year they started helping themselves to inheritances through inheritance taxes so stiff, people who inherit a business have to close it down because it is left with no operating cash. Sometimes the kids don't get their college education funds on account of the greed of politicians to take away inheritances.

I just don't know, Rabbi. I just don't know. I'm laying 5% odds that the Iranians will stop enriching uranium. Someone was saying on tv that there's only one purpose for plutonium: that is to make nuclear bombs, and the Iranians will not give up their centrifuges as part of this deal. They said they will stop using the centrifuges for 6 months.

And I wish the Ayatollah hadn't made such vicious commentary against Israel day before yesterday. Where did he suddenly get this urge to make a deal, and what did we get out of the deal? Will Israel our ally now be safe?

Well, I'm a little worried, but I will pray anyway tonight for the people of the region to turn around and do what is right and just for each other. That's where peace begins. Peace begins in the changed hearts of men on the street and in the palaces of power. If the Iranians do keep their word, there will be peace and plenty for them initially, and if they are good to their people with their windfall, maybe they will make it their business to overcome centuries of antipathy and enter into centuries of cooperation and work together and earn each other's trust. That is the essence of my prayer. The ball is in the court of the nations of the Middle East now.

Best wishes for a calmer Middle East.

May that 5% chance become a 95% chance of peace before the sun rises on Catalina Island tomorrow morning. 

Good night.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 23, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > I've listed what I believe is necessary to make this agreement worth looking at.
> ...


 Dear Ace, plutonium is used for nuclear weapons, never for power. Let's hope the Iranians play nice. They're on my prayer list.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 23, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Posts on this thread show exactly who the aggressors are and none of these posts are coming from Iran.


 Fred, people are uncertain at this hour. I'm praying Iran will play nice with its neighbors from now on.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



False.

Plutonium


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > When do the Republicans in Congress get to see this written "deal" between 6 powers and Iran?
> ...



That or the world powers have realised the nuclear bullshit was made up by the bastards in the Israeli government.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Dear Ace, plutonium is used for nuclear weapons, never for power. Let's hope the Iranians play nice. They're on my prayer list.



You are either uneducated or require lies to make your point.
It is an ingredient of nuclear fuel.

MOX fuel rods used in Japanese Nuclear Reactor present multiple dangers « DC BureauDC Bureau

That or the Japanese are having a go at making the bomb.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Posts on this thread show exactly who the aggressors are and none of these posts are coming from Iran.
> ...



People aren't uncertain in this thread; they're calling for war against a nation that has never attacked another country.
However, America was doing plenty to try to start a war.

Still, the Iranians did put their country right in the middle of all those American bases so they must have some blame here.


----------



## Star (Nov 23, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Posts on this thread show exactly who the aggressors are and none of these posts are coming from Iran.


 

woohoo, Obama kills Bin Laden without attacking the wrong country, killing thousands of Americans and spending trillions of dollars and-----and Obama made it possible to take out Qaddaffi and-----and Obama removes chemical weapons from Syria without firing a shot and now-----and now Obama's diplomacy seems to have put Iran's nuclear program on...TBD

If Obama's team pulls this one off don't expect to see a T-publican in the White House for at least a generation...here's what Israeli News is saying at 11/24/2013, 4:11 AM: *Iran, World Powers Reach Deal - Middle East - News - Israel National News* 
.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2013)

How can one person be so delusional?


----------



## Indofred (Nov 24, 2013)

Star said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Posts on this thread show exactly who the aggressors are and none of these posts are coming from Iran.
> ...



And without fighting a war on behalf of Israel.
Nice one, Barry.

I really don't see what Americans are worried about here.
Obama has just saved thousands of American lives by averting an attack on a country that was no threat to America.

That lot should be shaking his hand but they seem to be so stupid, they want Americans dead to save Israel losing people.
Mercy me, that lot must really love Israel, because they're willing to see their fathers and sons killed in a war fought for Israel.

Perhaps they could scrap old glory over the white house and replace it with a shitty blue and white thing, complete with a star of david.


----------



## novasteve (Nov 24, 2013)

Well given Obama is a liar too maybe this is just a publicity stunt?


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> How can one person be so delusional?



He is also an anti-semite.  Those things go hand in hand.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 24, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > How can one person be so delusional?
> ...



Who is anti Semite?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 24, 2013)

So when is Israel going to sign the NPT (Non-Proliferation Treaty) and allow inspection of it's  nuclear sites and weapons?     .


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2013)

Fucking A!



> The diplomatic talks were at times grueling. They came in fits and starts, and nearly collapsed more than once. But this evening in Geneva, the United States, Britain, China, France, Germany, and Russia reached a nuclear deal with Iran.
> 
> 
> NBC News confirmed through multiple sources that a deal was reached, a historic breakthrough in the worlds decade-long nuclear standoff with Iran, and in the 35-year-long diplomatic freeze between Iran and the United States. []
> ...



Amazing..



Let's hope this sticks.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2013)

.

I can't imagine anyone is taking this seriously.  Beneath the surface we'll continue to gather as much intelligence as we can, and Israel is ready to go at a moment's notice.  This is a feel-good thing, and that's fine, but nothing of substance has shifted.

.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I can't imagine anyone is taking this seriously.  Beneath the surface we'll continue to gather as much intelligence as we can, and Israel is ready to go at a moment's notice.  This is a feel-good thing, and that's fine, but nothing of substance has shifted.
> 
> .



I remember conservatives scoffing the Irish/English deal too that Clinton presided over..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Yup, could be.  And I realize the lefty partisan ideologues have to act thrilled because there is a Democrat in the White House.

Political rhetoric sure is full of bullshit, isn't it?

Which is essentially my original point.

.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry don't see historic in this agreement, I see lots of US money flowing to Iran.  Hopefully this works out for the best but with John Chamberlin Kerry negotiating I am not sure the out come won't be a mushroom cloud.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Are you sure you are not just remembering it was Irish Republicans that were in opposition?  I think once again you are reinventing history.  BTW they are still fighting just maybe not with the English.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVRzk3VWOKY]Toby Keith - Who's Your Daddy? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wildman (Nov 24, 2013)

*



			To make good on that pledge, Iran would dismantle the links between networks of centrifuges.Historic Iranian deal reached | MSNBC
		
Click to expand...

*

all right !!!!!!

all i see here is another N. Korea like promise to "dismantle"   

when are liberals going to understand that muslimes  will lie and say anything to appease the stupid who will believe them.

you are an infidel and on the behead now list..., unless you have become a muslime.........., ARE YOU ??


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 24, 2013)

So when is Israel going to sign the NPT (Non-Proliferation Treaty) and allow inspection of it's nuclear sites and weapons?      .


----------



## OODA_Loop (Nov 24, 2013)

> *The specific details of the agreement, reached after marathon talks that concluded at 3 a.m. local time, have not yet been released. That said, the New York Times report sketched out the broad blueprint: The freeze [of Iran&#8217;s nuclear program] would last six months, with the aim of giving international negotiators time to pursue the far more challenging task of drafting a comprehensive accord that would ratchet back much of Iran&#8217;s nuclear program and ensure that it could be used only for peaceful purposes*



The deal is 6 more months to draft something.  How entirely Obama-esque


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2013)

"If you like your nuclear program, you can keep it. No, I'm actually being serious here!"


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 24, 2013)

a president desperate to get obamacare off the front page.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 24, 2013)

Wildman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want the centrifuges shut down, not the 'links' dismantled.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



At least were aren't invading..

And that was the conservative trajectory on the issue.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> So when is Israel going to sign the NPT (Non-Proliferation Treaty) and allow inspection of it's nuclear sites and weapons?      .



Try..never.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Amazing..
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope this sticks.





Meaningless at best. Playing that dope Kerry for a fool to buy more time (and a few less sanctions) to complete a workable weapon and render all this dog-and-pony nonsense moot is more likely.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 24, 2013)

oh gag me, we are back to everything Obama touches is HISTORIC

the only "historic" is that we have a frikken commie sympathize (Jon Kerry) traitor making deal with Iran


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2013)

tyroneweaver said:


> a president desperate to get obamacare off the front page.



Except they started working on this at the start of his presidency.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > a president desperate to get obamacare off the front page.
> ...



Sorry, the Bush Admin got the ball rolling on that.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I hadn't heard the word "invasion" mentioned by anyone but liberals.  Most conservatives believe the Iranian nuclear bomb making facilities could be destroyed by bombing them.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2013)

In other words...

THERE WILL BE PEACE IN OUR TIME!

God and goddess, are the libs really *this FUCKING STUPID?!*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > So when is Israel going to sign the NPT (Non-Proliferation Treaty) and allow inspection of it's nuclear sites and weapons?      .
> ...



If they do, they're insane.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 24, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> In other words...
> 
> THERE WILL BE PEACE IN OUR TIME!
> 
> God and goddess, are the libs really *this FUCKING STUPID?!*



yes, they voted for a man who said,  he would stop the seas rising and heal the planet


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > a president desperate to get obamacare off the front page.
> ...



and this is all they got after 5 years. Brought to you by obamacare


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > So when is Israel going to sign the NPT (Non-Proliferation Treaty) and allow inspection of it's nuclear sites and weapons?      .
> ...


Israel went on and on about how Iran wasn't adhering to the NPT treaty that it had signed years ago and not allowing inspections. 

While at the same time zionist Israel has refused to participate in the NPT or allow inspectors into it's well known nuclear facility in Dimona.    .


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Fucking A!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope is not a strategy.  If Iran could be trusted, there would be a permanent deal.  Another charade.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 24, 2013)

I have noticed the term historic deal being used a lot to describe this as I recall Neville Chamberlain used similar language to describe his deal with Hitler and Nazi Germany and we all know how that deal worked out. Maybe this deal will work out and be great but I think it would wise to hold of on the celebrating for awhile.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > a president desperate to get obamacare off the front page.
> ...



and Kerry got them to agree to lets give it 6 more months and here is some money.

Historic


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 24, 2013)

You have rabid Zionists on one side, and Obama the boy queen on the other side. There's no "winner" in that stand-off, so just because you hate President Chimpy doesn't mean you should be viewing AIPAC as a hero.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2013)

Historic? LoL just like the North Korea deal right.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 24, 2013)

It's very sad. The modern Republican party is literally incapable of working in the best interest of America. It's to their party's benefit to sabotage the USA at every opportunity, therefore they sabotage the USA at every opportunity.

They're sick in the head. Their foreign policy is to demand that every other nation on earth genuflect before the USA, and bomb any nation that refuses. The Republicans have adopted a Hitler-like foreign policy, a philosophy of genocidal sociopaths. Who love to scream that anyone who doesn't want to kill millions like they do themselves is "just like Chamberlain".

(And no, that's not a Godwin. The genocidal thugs who brought up Chamberlain brought up Hitler first.)

Anyways, this is why I recommend testosterone supplements for most conservative men, as that would reduce their obvious need to compensate by way of their ridiculous ubermacho strutting.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol and they're still able to continue enriching.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Devil's in the details folks. I suggest you wait until the details are revealed.



You mean like you did?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 24, 2013)

Indofred said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





What a shameless fucking shill you are. You have clearly surrendered any self-respect in favor of your agenda.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 24, 2013)

> *Iran to Build Two More Nuclear Plants*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iran to Build Two More Nuclear Plants | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Bad news for Israel. This might be a foreign policy disaster in the making. Israel has protested this deal from the start, to be ignored by it's key ally, the US, and 5 other nations.



And why do we let a bunch of Zionists dictate our policy. 

The problem is that Israel wants us to take out the Iranian government and install one friendlier to it, not that they are really that worried about weapons Iran doesn't have, and won't have for years.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 24, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news for Israel. This might be a foreign policy disaster in the making. Israel has protested this deal from the start, to be ignored by it's key ally, the US, and 5 other nations.
> ...



That's simply false. Israel is very worried about Iran's nuclear capabilities, which is why they're going to attack Iran, and when they do the mission won't be about regime change, but it will be about taking out their nuclear facilities, just like they did in Iraq. All Israel is doing is trying to survive. At least be honest enough to admit that.


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocko said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I cringe when I read posts like this from so-called conservatives. It's high time America leaves the Zionist Plantation and stops fighting proxy wars to save Israel. Our entire ME policy is dictated by Neocons. How many more young Americans need to die in ME wars for Israel before we wake the fuck up?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2013)

The agreement is already falling apart.  Iran says that the agreement allows them to continue enriching uranium, Kerry says it doesn't.    This agreement to prevent war, looks like it is going to start one.


----------



## usmcstinger (Nov 24, 2013)

Another terrible foreign policy move.
It displays weakness and hinders the Iranian people's quest for freedom.
The Iranian Government can not be trusted.

*Israel, Saudi Arabia and the Arab Gulf Coast States have been thrown under the bus.*


----------



## Jos (Nov 24, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > *Iran to Build Two More Nuclear Plants*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Star (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocko said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 

After Reagan plagiarized "trust but verify" from the Soviets he used the quote so often that it became part of our political lexicon - what part of verify are you misunderstanding? 

Obama: "a future in which we can verify that Iran's nuclear program is peaceful and that it cannot build a nuclear weapon. "While today's announcement is just a first step..."


Kerry: "Verification is the key" 
.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 24, 2013)

There will never be peace in the middle east till there is peace for Israel. It is easy to call them names on the internet but in real life it will require fight. As they say, "Never again. Not without a fight."


----------



## Jos (Nov 24, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> There will never be peace in the middle east till there is peace for Israel. It is easy to call them names on the internet but in real life it will require fight. As they say, "Never again. Not without a fight."



There will be Peace for israel when there is Justice for Palestine, No Justice, No Peace


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 24, 2013)

There will be no justice for Palestine till there is justice for Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 24, 2013)

Israel will eventually meet the same fate that all apartheid and fascist nations have throughout history.   .


----------



## TooTall (Nov 24, 2013)

Jos said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > There will never be peace in the middle east till there is peace for Israel. It is easy to call them names on the internet but in real life it will require fight. As they say, "Never again. Not without a fight."
> ...



The only justice the so-called Palestinians want is for all of those of the Jewish faith to leave Israel.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 24, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



They would be insane to allow a bunch of Muslim inspectors from the UN to inspect their nuclear facilities.  You won't see any Israeli's or Jews on the inspection teams supposedly being sent to inspect Iranian facilities.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 24, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Now Iranian scientists will have the money and the time to design and build the triggering devices and delivery systems for the nukes when they resume building them.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 24, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The casualness at which they direct bigotry towards Israelis is just mind boggling. They routinely ask countries to not assign posts to ambassadors of Jewish faith. I think it is about time Israel should start making similar demands.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 24, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> The casualness at which they direct bigotry towards Israelis is just mind boggling. They routinely ask countries to not assign posts to ambassadors of Jewish faith. I think it is about time Israel should start making similar demands.


It only makes sense not to have Jews as ambassadors in muslim countries.

Because they would just be spies for Israel.    .


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 24, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


 Thanks for your correction. What I was speaking of was the weapons grade plutonium Iran has produced. It has a half-life of hundreds of thousands of years, and likely is not used in power plants due to its long term storage impossibility.

Even so, my statement was wrong, and I appreciate being corrected. Thanks. A rep is coming your way.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocko said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Oh, bullshit, if you think the Zionists are going to get their hands dirty. 

They are trying to manipulate us into doing it. 

Which is what they always do.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2013)

Like they did during Operation Opera? Oh, wait...

You truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this forum, Joey!


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Eyah.

Bush was pretty effective.

He said give em up..or we invade.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 24, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Oops isn't this your boy? 


> *U.S. Senator Schumer: Disproportionality of Iran Deal Makes Bi-Partisan Sanctions Likely*
> U.S. Senator Charles E. Schumer said on Sunday he was disappointed by the terms of the agreement reached overnight between Iran and world powers because it does not seem proportional, with the lopsidedness of the give-and-take likely to lead to bi-partisan support for further sanctions against the Islamic Republic.
> 
> Iran simply freezes its nuclear capabilities while we reduce the sanctions, the senator said in a statement. It was strong sanctions, not the goodness of the hearts of the Iranian leaders, that brought Iran to the table, and any reduction relieves the psychological pressure of future sanctions and gives them hope that they will be able to gain nuclear weapon capability while further sanctions are reduced.



Senator Schumer: 'Disproportionality' of Iran Deal Makes Bi-Partisan Sanctions Likely | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Like they did during Operation Opera? Oh, wait...
> 
> You truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this forum, Joey!



You mean after that didn't stop Saddam, we got manipulated into TWO wars to take Saddam down?  

You probably missed that, as you weren't the one asked to fight them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Works for me. They should go back to Europe where they came from.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Well, I'd expect to see liberals cheering this deal, but I guess Obamacare's taken it's toll. Not even a nuke deal with Iran can save the Democrats now.



Yawn, guy.  

Actually, 2014 is going to be a major disappointment to both sides, as neither side will make gains.  Democrats will keep the Senate, Republicans will keep the house. 

But this is a good deal because it was inhumane to starve the Iranian people and have us pay higher fuel prices because the Zionists were wetting their beds over weapons Iran wasn't actually building.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2013)

Antares said:


> Israel will take these sites out.
> They have to.



No, they really don't, and if they could, they wouldn't be working so hard to manipulate us into fighting another war.  

First, Iran is not building a bomb.  This isn't my opinion, it's the opinion of 
both our intelligence agencies and the Israelis themselves. 

FCNL: U.S. & Israeli Officials: Iran is NOT Building Nuclear Weapons


Secondly, so what if they did?  

The assumption that the Iranian leaders are just SOOOOOOO crazy that if they had a bomb, they'd use it on Israel and face Israeli retaliation just doesn't stand up to any kind of logical scrutiny.


----------



## Jos (Nov 25, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Thanks for your correction. What I was speaking of was *the weapons grade plutonium Iran has produced*. It has a half-life of hundreds of thousands of years, and likely is not used in power plants due to its long term storage impossibility.
> 
> Even so, my statement was wrong, and I appreciate being corrected. Thanks. A rep is coming your way.





> Relatively few countries have produced weapons-grade nuclear material. The only countries known to have done so are China, France, India, Israel, North Korea, Pakistan, Russia, South Africa, the United Kingdom, and the United States.


Weapons-grade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What makes you think Iran has produced ANY weapons grade Nuclear Material?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 25, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Like they did during Operation Opera? Oh, wait...
> ...



It stopped his nuclear program, as intended.  Again, you truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this forum, Joey!


----------



## Lipush (Nov 25, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Israel knew all this time that Obama will do nothing, because he ruins the Middle-East's already fragile state in every chance he gets. Starting with Libya, to Egypt, to the laughable "red line" in Syria.

Israel doesn't trust Mr. Obama, and knows perfectly that he never intended to do anything to even touch the Iranian regime.

To say Israel wants America to do this or that in Iran is more than hilarious, since it was known all along this will never come to pass.

When the time comes, Israel will act alone. And the rest will watch and zip it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 25, 2013)

The crazed Israeli zionists are upset that Pres. Obama put America's interests 1st and ahead of Israel's interests.

Go Obama!!!!   ..


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Oh, if it did, what where the Gulf War and Iraq War about?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lipush said:


> [
> 
> Israel knew all this time that Obama will do nothing, because he ruins the Middle-East's already fragile state in every chance he gets. Starting with Libya, to Egypt, to the laughable "red line" in Syria.
> 
> ...



Actually, it will probably work m ore like this. 

Israel will strike, and because these plants are so far out, the Zionists will be mauled by Iran's state of the art air defense system.  You will have dozen of Zionist pilot marched through the streets of Tehran in humiliation.  

Then Bibi will get a vote of no confidence and bye-bye Bibi...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 25, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The dreams of a lunatic.. Someone actually employees you?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The crazed Israeli zionists are upset that Pres. Obama put America's interests 1st and ahead of Israel's interests.
> 
> Go Obama!!!!   ..



Iran with a nuclear weapon isn't in Americas interest Sunni boy


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> The dreams of a lunatic.. Someone actually employees you?



The only reason why more people aren't up in arms about what the Zionists are trying to pull here is because they aern't getting away with this shit anymore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The crazed Israeli zionists are upset that Pres. Obama put America's interests 1st and ahead of Israel's interests.
> ...



Why should we care one way or the other?  

Frankly, we spend all this time being upset with Iran when we are the party in the wrong. Have been since 1953.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 25, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Does you health insurance cover psychological care?...You need it


----------



## Nox (Nov 25, 2013)

Bye bye Turkiye , welcome Iran . Makes me happy .


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 25, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Ye gods, it's like dealing with a mental patient!  The Gulf war was about the invasion of Kuwait.  Are you fucking STUPID, boy?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 25, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Under Obamacare, they will only cover his lobotomy.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 25, 2013)

Man, reading this thread makes it appear that the UK, France, Russia, China and Germany weren't involved with this little six month deal.  It was all John Kerry?  Really?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Yeah, if that was the case, then why did April Glaspie, Bush's ambassador to Baghdad, say, "We aren't going to take a side in your conflict with Kuwait" before Iraq invaded?  

We didn't have a treaty with Kuwait, Kuwait was not an ally, and frankly, they had been bankrolling Saddam when he invaded Iran.  

But then Mr. Zionist saw an oppurtunity, and told us to jump, and BUsh said, "how High?"


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 26, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Man, reading this thread makes it appear that the UK, France, Russia, China and Germany weren't involved with this little six month deal.  It was all John Kerry?  Really?



Good point. If we had kept being a stick in the mud, these countries would have concluded their own agreements with Iran and effectively ended sanctions on their own. 

But don't tell the Zionists.  They think they run everything.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 26, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I want some of that thing you take.


----------



## Jos (Nov 26, 2013)

I think it's called common sense Lipaz, good luck on your quest


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It's called "Not Beliving in Magic Sky PIxies". You see, when you do that, then you realize moving to a place where no one wants you and they'll strap bombs onto their own kids to try to kill you is a really bad idea.  

Hey, maybe you need to read some tactical analysis of why an Israeli strike on Iran won't go so well for the Zionists...

Congressional report: Attack on Iran would be a failure ? RT USA


----------



## Jroc (Dec 14, 2013)

> *Iran quits nuclear talks protesting US blacklist move*
> 
> Tehran (AFP) - Iran has quit nuclear talks with world powers, accusing Washington on Friday of going against the spirit of a landmark agreement reached last month by expanding its sanctions blacklist.
> 
> ...



Iran quits nuclear talks protesting US blacklist move


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, bullshit, if you think the Zionists are going to get their hands dirty. They are trying to manipulate us into doing it. Which is what they always do.



Do you get paid to lie on these forums?

Israel asked US for green light to bomb nuclear sites in Iran | World news | theguardian.com
US to Israel: Keep out of Iran - Politics & Gov't - News - Israel National News
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/washington/11iran.html?pagewanted=all
Daily Kos: NYT: *Gates deflected Israeli attack on Iran

* "Last year, Prime Minister Ehud Olmert of Israel asked President Bush for bunker-busting bombs and permission to fly over Iraq to attack the plant. "*


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Works for me. They should go back to Europe where they came from.



Ahhh, now we see what kind of trash we are dealing with, thanks for displaying what the prototype of a moron with no facts or brains looks like.


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Frankly, we spend all this time being upset with Iran when we are the party in the wrong. Have been since 1953.



Really, idiot? What happened in 1953?  Pretend you actually know what you are talking about, this should be fun...


----------

